# Classic 'Box' Bag - New "Teen" Size



## OneMoreDay

Just casually browsing the Celine site. There's now a new size up from the Small called the Teen. Details below:



*Classic Teen - Black Box Calfskin (Price: 2,300 GBP)
7 X 6 X 2 IN (18.5 X 15.5 X 6 CM)*
100% CALFSKIN
100% LAMBSKIN LINING
GOLD METAL HARDWARE
HAND CARRY, SHOULDER CARRY AND CROSS-BODY CARRY
METALLIC CLOSURE
INNER FLAT POCKET
REMOVABLE AND ADJUSTABLE LEATHER STRAP WITH *19 IN (49 CM) DROP*
REFERENCE : 192523DLS.38NO



*Classic Teen - Camel Box Calfskin* *(Price: 2,300 GBP)*
*7 X 6 X 2 IN (18.5 X 15.5 X 6 CM)*
100% CALFSKIN
100% LAMBSKIN LINING
GOLD METAL HARDWARE
HAND CARRY, SHOULDER CARRY AND CROSS-BODY CARRY
METALLIC CLOSURE
INNER FLAT POCKET
REMOVABLE AND ADJUSTABLE LEATHER STRAP WITH *19 IN (49 CM) DROP*
REFERENCE : 192523DLS.04FG



*Classic Teen - Amazone Box Calfskin (Price: 2,300 GBP)
7 X 6 X 2 IN (18.5 X 15.5 X 6 CM)*
100% CALFSKIN
100% LAMBSKIN LINING
GOLD METAL HARDWARE
HAND CARRY, SHOULDER CARRY AND CROSS-BODY CARRY
METALLIC CLOSURE
INNER FLAT POCKET
REMOVABLE AND ADJUSTABLE LEATHER STRAP WITH *19 IN (49 CM) DROP*
REFERENCE : 192523DLS.31AN


	

		
			
		

		
	
Compared to the *Classic Small (Price: 2,200 GBP)
6 X 5 X 3 IN (16 X 13 X 7 CM)*
100% CALFSKIN
100% LAMBSKIN LINING
GOLD METAL HARDWARE
CROSS-BODY AND SHOULDER CARRY
METALLIC CLOSURE
INNER ZIPPED POCKET
REMOVABLE AND AJUSTABLE LEATHER STRAP WITH *16 IN (41 CM) DROP

*Compared to the *Classic Medium (Price: 2,850 GBP)*
*9 X 7 X 3 IN (24 X 18 X 7 CM)*
100% CALFSKIN
100% LAMBSKIN LINING
GOLD METAL HARDWARE
SHOULDER AND HAND CARRY
METALLIC CLOSURE
INNER ZIPPED POCKET AND DOUBLE FLAT POCKET
REMOVABLE AND ADJUSTABLE LEATHER STRAP WITH *18 IN (45 CM) DROP*


----------



## wheihk

i can't seem to find the new size in the website. how did you find it? is there a burgundy one?


----------



## OneMoreDay

wheihk said:


> i can't seem to find the new size in the website. how did you find it? is there a burgundy one?


It's under "New".  There isn't a burgundy one yet (at least, not online).


----------



## wheihk

OneMoreDay said:


> It's under "New".  There isn't a burgundy one yet (at least, not online).
> View attachment 4564486


thanks! will check with my SA.


----------



## Tolstoi123

Interesting! Thanks for posting it here. Has anyone seen it in person yet? I'm wondering how the inside is built (compartments...), if anyone knows that would be a great help!


----------



## am2022

I am curious as well. Hope somebody who owns it can chime in. !  Found this online but mod shots will be better esp the crossbody option and length of strap!  I have the medium in red and want the black in teen size!


----------



## Sophia

Tolstoi123 said:


> Interesting! Thanks for posting it here. Has anyone seen it in person yet? I'm wondering how the inside is built (compartments...), if anyone knows that would be a great help!


So with the new Teen size - they removed the back zippered pocket.


----------



## Tolstoi123

Sophia said:


> So with the new Teen size - they removed the back zippered pocket.


Oh? But have they kept the compartments? Strange choice... thanks for the info!


----------



## Lunie

I saw the teen size in store today. They have black, camel & red. Oops...I actually bought one


----------



## wheihk

Lunie said:


> I saw the teen size in store today. They have black, camel & red. Oops...I actually bought one


Reveal please. and would you have another size for comparison?


----------



## Lunie

wheihk said:


> Reveal please. and would you have another size for comparison?


Sadly no, this is the one & only box I have. I'd been waiting for the perfect size box bag for a long time. Because medium is too big & small can't fit my phone. It has 2 compartments & 1 pocket inside. Will post pictures tomorrow if you can wait


----------



## Lunie

For your reference, I'm a petite 5 feet tall girl 
I can put my Chanel mini o case & Samsung S10 with slim case together in the back compartment. My phone also fit in the front compartment but will cause creases a bit on the sides. Second picture shows the shortest strap adjustment.
Hope these pictures can help!!!!


----------



## coolmelondew

this size looks perfect on you! enjoy using your bag.

side point: love your outfit, so chic and looks comfy 



Lunie said:


> For your reference, I'm a petite 5 feet tall girl
> I can put my Chanel mini o case & Samsung S10 with slim case together in the back compartment. My phone also fit in the front compartment but will cause creases a bit on the sides. Second picture shows the shortest strap adjustment.
> Hope these pictures can help!!!!


----------



## Lunie

coolmelondew said:


> this size looks perfect on you! enjoy using your bag.
> 
> side point: love your outfit, so chic and looks comfy


Thanks so much for your kind words!


----------



## Tolstoi123

Great, thank you so much for posting! Very helpful indeed. 
Such a beautiful bag, and it looks great on you... enjoy!!
Do you find it functionnal for now?


----------



## Lunie

Tolstoi123 said:


> Great, thank you so much for posting! Very helpful indeed.
> Such a beautiful bag, and it looks great on you... enjoy!!
> Do you find it functionnal for now?


Thank you! It's absolutely not an everyday bag but I can squeeze all the basics in without stretching the leather. So, phone & card holder are in the back. These mini sized makeup items can go in the front compartment


----------



## Tolstoi123

Lunie said:


> Thank you! It's absolutely not an everyday bag but I can squeeze all the basics in without stretching the leather. So, phone & card holder are in the back. These mini sized makeup items can go in the front compartment


Ok I see, thanks for your reply! This is sooooo tempting!


----------



## Lwy

Lunie said:


> Thank you! It's absolutely not an everyday bag but I can squeeze all the basics in without stretching the leather. So, phone & card holder are in the back. These mini sized makeup items can go in the front compartment


I’ve always wanted to get a classic box and this new size is very tempting... but many people keep saying the leather is so not durable and it gets scratches really easily Do you think that’s the case?


----------



## Lunie

Lwy said:


> I’ve always wanted to get a classic box and this new size is very tempting... but many people keep saying the leather is so not durable and it gets scratches really easily Do you think that’s the case?


I have to accept that it's the nature of box leather & focus on the unique character it will add to my bag. If you should know, the box leather in camel feels more shinier & sturdier than black. I always wanted black but finally changed my mind


----------



## Lwy

Lunie said:


> I have to accept that it's the nature of box leather & focus on the unique character it will add to my bag. If you should know, the box leather in camel feels more shinier & sturdier than black. I always wanted black but finally changed my mind



Thanks for your reply. I think you’ve made a brilliant choice, the camel looks so beautiful

I was just checking out their website, I can see that they have *box calfskin* and *natural calfskin*. Do yourself or anyone know the difference of the two?


----------



## Hikitten

I tried on the new size today and LOVE it. It’s the perfect size for me as I’m short (5’3”) and fits a iPhone XR with case no problem with plenty to spare. Here is at the shorter setting which I like where it hits on me. Just odd that you can’t secure the excess strap - it just hangs or you can tuck it into the body.  
think I have to get it...


----------



## Lwy

Hikitten said:


> I tried on the new size today and LOVE it. It’s the perfect size for me as I’m short (5’3”) and fits a iPhone XR with case no problem with plenty to spare. Here is at the shorter setting which I like where it hits on me. Just odd that you can’t secure the excess strap - it just hangs or you can tuck it into the body.
> think I have to get it...


 This new size is so tempting... It looks beautiful


----------



## viciouslips

What color is that? It's so beautiful. I hope they have it in a navy!


----------



## Hikitten

viciouslips said:


> What color is that? It's so beautiful. I hope they have it in a navy!



I have the camel color in the photo. They also had black and I saw an emerald color on the website


----------



## More bags

Lunie said:


> For your reference, I'm a petite 5 feet tall girl
> I can put my Chanel mini o case & Samsung S10 with slim case together in the back compartment. My phone also fit in the front compartment but will cause creases a bit on the sides. Second picture shows the shortest strap adjustment.
> Hope these pictures can help!!!!


Congratulations, this looks fantastic on you! Thanks for sharing he pic.


----------



## More bags

Hikitten said:


> I tried on the new size today and LOVE it. It’s the perfect size for me as I’m short (5’3”) and fits a iPhone XR with case no problem with plenty to spare. Here is at the shorter setting which I like where it hits on me. Just odd that you can’t secure the excess strap - it just hangs or you can tuck it into the body.
> think I have to get it...


Great pic, looks beautiful on you!


----------



## leialani831

Likewise, I just purchased the Red Teen bag from the Celine Montaigne store in Paris. I think it will be much more popular than the Small bag since it fits most current phone sizes whereas the Small does not. 
Great length for shorter girls (I'm also 5'2). 

Btw - I only saw the Black, Camel and Red. I didn't see the Amazone (green color) available or the Olive (pictured above)


----------



## calibaglover

Does anyone know if this new teen size currently comes in, or will be coming in, the liege leather or something other than box leather? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Hikitten said:


> I tried on the new size today and LOVE it. It’s the perfect size for me as I’m short (5’3”) and fits a iPhone XR with case no problem with plenty to spare. Here is at the shorter setting which I like where it hits on me. Just odd that you can’t secure the excess strap - it just hangs or you can tuck it into the body.
> think I have to get it...



So cute! Thanks for posting the mod shot!

Congrats!


----------



## pink-zebra

I recently bought this medium (largest of the 3) and I’m 5’2”. I don’t carry a lot of stuff and I use a cardholder instead of a wallet. Everything I need fits perfectly without stretching. It’s definitely more of an everyday work bag for me (have to separately carry a laptop bag) without being too small or not functional.


----------



## Lunie

I just realized Celine lowered the price of box bags. They're now $300 cheaper


----------



## wheihk

My SA managed to get this beautiful burgundy teen size classic for me


----------



## Tolstoi123

wheihk said:


> My SA managed to get this beautiful burgundy teen size classic for me


Gorgeous! Mod shots, mod shots !


----------



## reginaPhalange

Apparently the Teen size will replace the Small, not sure when that will come into effect though.


----------



## MiniLover

reginaPhalange said:


> Apparently the Teen size will replace the Small, not sure when that will come into effect though.



I just bought a teen size in burgundy and was told they will discontinue the small in 4 months. Was really tempted to get the small as it will be discontinued but the sizing is just too small


----------



## MiniLover

leialani831 said:


> Likewise, I just purchased the Red Teen bag from the Celine Montaigne store in Paris. I think it will be much more popular than the Small bag since it fits most current phone sizes whereas the Small does not.
> Great length for shorter girls (I'm also 5'2).
> 
> Btw - I only saw the Black, Camel and Red. I didn't see the Amazone (green color) available or the Olive (pictured above)


Hi, did they give you a gift box when you purchased the bag? I just recently purchased a burgundy teen bag from amsterdam and was only given a black dust bag.  TIA.


----------



## OneMoreDay

I saw on a YT video that the SA described the Teen as being lighter in weight than the Small. Is this true?


----------



## reginaPhalange

OneMoreDay said:


> I saw on a YT video that the SA described the Teen as being lighter in weight than the Small. Is this true?


Yes it’s lighter because they’ve reduced the width of the bag by removing or minimizing one of the compartment sizes. I’ve tried it on and noticed the difference between the Teen & Small and Teen & Medium.


----------



## ppursequeenn

And there's a pocket without zipper inside.
I've got a burgundy, LOVE IT


----------



## ppursequeenn




----------



## calibaglover

If anyone has all 3 sizes and is able to post comparison pictures of the interior of all 3 sizes, I'd really appreciate it. Maybe pros and cons, or what fits in each as well? Thanks in advance!


----------



## wheihk

ppursequeenn said:


> And there's a pocket without zipper inside.
> I've got a burgundy, LOVE IT


What's this heroine website? how can the price be $1445?


----------



## eunaddict

ppursequeenn said:


> And there's a pocket without zipper inside.
> I've got a burgundy, LOVE IT



Why are you reselling the bag if you've just got it?

PS. If you bought it at $1445, and considering they seem to have unlimited number for sale, I would be very cautious about authenticity.


----------



## Xxchrstie

Size comparison pics my SA sent me of the teen next to the small & medium


----------



## whyohhjay

Hi if this helps






Small vs Teen


----------



## viciouslips

I’m about to pull the trigger on the teen size box: does anyone have an opinion on what color would work better for all seasons?


----------



## alliecyy

Hey, everybody looks super cute with the teen size! I'm 5'3'', tried in on in a store in Macau and actually did not like it..I really wish I did, but the proportions didn't look right to me. Maybe because I'm so used to looking at the small and medium, the teen looked..off.  Maybe with time it'll grow on me! Just my $0.02!


----------



## Asuki

I have always loved the Celine classic bag but never pulled the trigger because the sizes don’t suit me. I’m ecstatic they released this new size. Here are some mod shots of me trying on the new teen size in various colours. For reference I am 160cm (5’3”) tall. I hope this is useful for anyone interested in the new size. Guess which colour I ended up getting?

Amazone



Camel



Black



Antique Rose



Red



Burgundy



Light Khaki (Liege)



Anthracite


----------



## Tolstoi123

The red?
All look amazing on you though!


----------



## Asuki

Tolstoi123 said:


> The red?
> All look amazing on you though!


Thank you! Good guess, but nope!


----------



## dadamo

Love the teens on you all! 

Just wondering for those who have purchased one if the teen sized box bags have date codes anywhere in them? I recently bought one and couldn't find my date code anywhere (since I know there is one for the medium sized classics). 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Knicole

Lunie said:


> For your reference, I'm a petite 5 feet tall girl
> I can put my Chanel mini o case & Samsung S10 with slim case together in the back compartment. My phone also fit in the front compartment but will cause creases a bit on the sides. Second picture shows the shortest strap adjustment.
> Hope these pictures can help!!!!


CUUUUTE! What a great buy.


----------



## jchoong

Asuki said:


> I have always loved the Celine classic bag but never pulled the trigger because the sizes don’t suit me. I’m ecstatic they released this new size. Here are some mod shots of me trying on the new teen size in various colours. For reference I am 160cm (5’3”) tall. I hope this is useful for anyone interested in the new size. Guess which colour I ended up getting?
> 
> Amazone
> View attachment 4604005
> 
> 
> Camel
> View attachment 4604008
> 
> 
> Black
> View attachment 4604010
> 
> 
> Antique Rose
> View attachment 4604011
> 
> 
> Red
> View attachment 4604012
> 
> 
> Burgundy
> View attachment 4604013
> 
> 
> Light Khaki (Liege)
> View attachment 4604014
> 
> 
> Anthracite
> View attachment 4604015



OMG I WANT THE RED SO BAD!!! i really like the light khaki on you though!


----------



## MiniLover

dadamo said:


> Love the teens on you all!
> 
> Just wondering for those who have purchased one if the teen sized box bags have date codes anywhere in them? I recently bought one and couldn't find my date code anywhere (since I know there is one for the medium sized classics).
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hi, I think it’s inside the inner pocket. I can’t really physically see it but I felt it when I was searching the inner pocket. Hope this helps.


----------



## Miss World

Asuki said:


> I have always loved the Celine classic bag but never pulled the trigger because the sizes don’t suit me. I’m ecstatic they released this new size. Here are some mod shots of me trying on the new teen size in various colours. For reference I am 160cm (5’3”) tall. I hope this is useful for anyone interested in the new size. Guess which colour I ended up getting?
> 
> Amazone
> View attachment 4604005
> 
> 
> Camel
> View attachment 4604008
> 
> 
> Black
> View attachment 4604010
> 
> 
> Antique Rose
> View attachment 4604011
> 
> 
> Red
> View attachment 4604012
> 
> 
> Burgundy
> View attachment 4604013
> 
> 
> Light Khaki (Liege)
> View attachment 4604014
> 
> 
> Anthracite
> View attachment 4604015


All look beautiful on you. Which colour did you end up purchasing?


----------



## Miss World

viciouslips said:


> I’m about to pull the trigger on the teen size box: does anyone have an opinion on what color would work better for all seasons?


Hi are there any colours you are deciding between? I think amazone green, grey, camel work for all seasons.


----------



## Asuki

Miss World said:


> All look beautiful on you. Which colour did you end up purchasing?


Thank you! It was love at first sight with the antique rose - I’ve been wanting to add a pop of colour that’s still neutral.


----------



## Miss World

Asuki said:


> Thank you! It was love at first sight with the antique rose - I’ve been wanting to add a pop of colour that’s still neutral.


Aww antique rose with gold must be so pretty. They literally all looked amazing on you. Thanks for sharing pics of this new size, I really want one now.


----------



## Asuki

Miss World said:


> Aww antique rose with gold must be so pretty. They literally all looked amazing on you. Thanks for sharing pics of this new size, I really want one now.


Awww thanks I had lots of fun trying them all on! Highly recommend trying this size out in store if you can!


----------



## fanki1983

I am a male user - I still keep the black cabas zip horizontal during the Phoebe era and find that there are many male Celine fans as some styles really can pull it off with the right colour and bag. 

Always a big fan of the box but just find the medium size too big as I am 174cm .  The mini cannot fit the phone so the teen size is perfect.  Also the leather surface is not the shiny type that is scratches magnet. 

This is my try on pic (sorry outfits was too casual) but that’s how it look - I think tick all the boxes for me - I don’t like big bags.


----------



## fanki1983

I think I will pull the trigger but price wise it’s really expensive if I add a few grand I can get Hermes Jypsrie 28 used condition.


----------



## ChloeRD

I tried it on today at the Rodeo Drive location. I was able to fit a small wallet, keys and iPhone11. Not heavy at all. I’m 5’4” for reference


----------



## lyxxx035

I REALLY love the new Teen size and was close to purchasing but realized my Samsung Galaxy S8 was a tight fit, to the point where it was pushing out the leather and would distort it over time. I wish they made it just a smidge larger, like a size between the Teen and Medium. I was surprised as I knew the Small wouldn't fit a smartphone but assumed the Teen would have been easier to get it in and out. I knew over time that shoving my phone and and out and misshapening the leather would bother me.


----------



## Tolstoi123

I tried it on and it is a good size to carry just your essentials, but you can't have a big phone indeed!
I could fit in a card holder, small iphone, metro card, keys, comb and lipbalm and a handkerchief but really nothing else. 
That being said I feel it is just the right size for this bag, the small was too tiny and the medium one is a bit big visually I feel.


----------



## wheihk

It’s easier to get things in and out from the small size compared to teen size. The dimensions of the teen size caused the issue.


----------



## coivcte

wheihk said:


> It’s easier to get things in and out from the small size compared to teen size. The dimensions of the teen size caused the issue.



Can you tell me a bit more? I'm having a Hard time choosing between Small and Teen. I'm only 147 cm, I don't have a large phone. So my essentials should fit into either of them. Just thinking whether Teen is more practical.


----------



## wheihk

coivcte said:


> Can you tell me a bit more? I'm having a Hard time choosing between Small and Teen. I'm only 147 cm, I don't have a large phone. So my essentials should fit into either of them. Just thinking whether Teen is more practical.


Hi if you see the pictures attached, the teen size actually has one fold less than the small size. That causes the opening of the teen size more rigid and difficult.


----------



## wheihk

These are what fits in the small size:
iPhone 6 With a thin case
LV zippy coin purse
LV key case
H calvi card holder


----------



## wheihk

Teen size would fit a larger phone and slightly more SLG:
iPhone 6 Plus With a thin case
LV zippy coin purse
LV key case x2
H calvi card holder


----------



## coivcte

wheihk said:


> Hi if you see the pictures attached, the teen size actually has one fold less than the small size. That causes the opening of the teen size more rigid and difficult.



Wow thank you so so much. But how do I choose between these two sizes


----------



## wheihk

Will you be changing to a large phone? If you won’t and you do not have a lot to carry I’d recommend the small size.


----------



## coivcte

wheihk said:


> Will you be changing to a large phone? If you won’t and you do not have a lot to carry I’d recommend the small size.



Well not changing phone for a while but not sure about next year or two. I really love the look of the Small but everyone is saying that the Teen is so practical. I don't want to make the wrong decision. Thank you!


----------



## IntheOcean

wheihk said:


> Teen size would fit a larger phone and slightly more SLG:
> iPhone 6 Plus With a thin case
> LV zippy coin purse
> LV key case x2
> H calvi card holder


Thank you so much for the comparison!


----------



## cncm

Does the new teen size fit an iPhone XS Max with the case? Seems like from the listed dimensions maaaybe the phone will fit without the case...?


----------



## Asuki

cncm said:


> Does the new teen size fit an iPhone XS Max with the case? Seems like from the listed dimensions maaaybe the phone will fit without the case...?



I have the iPhone 11 Pro Max and it can just fit without a case but bludges out the sides very slightly in the front compartment.


----------



## cncm

Asuki said:


> I have the iPhone 11 Pro Max and it can just fit without a case but bludges out the sides very slightly in the front compartment.



Ugh it's so frustrating - why can't Celine make the teen bag big enough for a large cellphone? I so want one, guess I can save my money now...


----------



## larhot

The Teen size  looks so "disproportioned" to me. I just cannot get used to this remodeling of the classic. The original proportions, both for the medium size as well as for the small size, are so incredibly well balanced, nothing beats that. Of course this just my personal opinion. Many love the teen size, as I see here on pf


----------



## celafusion

I took this comparison pic a few months ago of all three sizes at the Singapore Celine store while on vacation. I ended up getting the antique rose.  Sadly no modeling pics as I haven’t gotten properly dressed since shelter in place! I have the medium as well, and for me I love both sizes but the medium is quite a bit heavier. I’d bring the teen for travel.


----------



## fanki1983

Finally pulled the trigger to get it last weekend, I was going to hold till my overseas trip later this year however as my home country says travelling is not possible till 2021 while there is chance of price increase (maybe??) as LV, Fendi, Prada and Chanel have already marked up their prices in my country during the pandemic.

its a expensive bag but I really like it and I hope it will last for a long time!
I am going to order the weather spray and leather cream so that I can condition this bag.


----------



## pearlgrass

fanki1983 said:


> Finally pulled the trigger to get it last weekend, I was going to hold till my overseas trip later this year however as my home country says travelling is not possible till 2021 while there is chance of price increase (maybe??) as LV, Fendi, Prada and Chanel have already marked up their prices in my country during the pandemic.
> 
> its a expensive bag but I really like it and I hope it will last for a long time!
> I am going to order the weather spray and leather cream so that I can condition this bag.



Congrats, Franki1983! 
I am thinking of getting the Celine Classic Box too  Which size did you get? Can't wait to see your reveal!


----------



## fanki1983

pearlgrass said:


> Congrats, Franki1983!
> I am thinking of getting the Celine Classic Box too  Which size did you get? Can't wait to see your reveal!



got the teen in black - I like the camel too but colour is too light for me.  The medium is way too big and doesn't look good to wear across shoulder as I am not a tall person.  Teen is perfect in a way that I can wear across my shoulder or I can adjust the strap to move it shorter and looks good on my shoulder in winter long jackets

haha if there is photo opportunity will show some pics


----------



## sma83

Has anyone tried fitting a passport in the back zip pocket for the small box? Does it fit?


----------



## vivpuff

I just got a Teen in Camel under the new designer. Is the calfskin different? It feels less shiny than in the pictures. i've heard that the new leather is stiff..


----------



## reveriejk

sma83 said:


> Has anyone tried fitting a passport in the back zip pocket for the small box? Does it fit?


It's a liiiittle bit tight but it fits


----------



## reveriejk

Just bought the teen size at Nordstrom and noticed that the last E in the logo is a bit messy  Kinda disappointed with Celine QC to be honest


----------



## othondown0113

I love medium size better!


----------



## OneMoreDay

In case anyone's still trying to decide between Small, Teen, and Medium, maybe this video could be helpful. Youtuber Janet is 160cm tall (5'2"). The video's in Mandarin, but English subtitles are available.


----------



## othondown0113

OneMoreDay said:


> In case anyone's still trying to decide between Small, Teen, and Medium, maybe this video could be helpful. Youtuber Janet is 160cm tall (5'2"). The video's in Mandarin, but English subtitles are available.



Thank you for sharing!


----------



## CelineDior123

reveriejk said:


> Just bought the teen size at Nordstrom and noticed that the last E in the logo is a bit messy  Kinda disappointed with Celine QC to be honest
> 
> View attachment 4794029


Wow I noticed the messy “E” too.

This is my Celine box and the double stitching on the back is a bit messy . Would you mind sharing a picture of the double stitching on your bag?


----------



## reveriejk

I think my bag is kinda like yours too?



CelineDior123 said:


> Wow I noticed the messy “E” too.
> 
> This is my Celine box and the double stitching on the back is a bit messy . Would you mind sharing a picture of the double stitching on your bag?
> View attachment 4849757


----------



## CelineDior123

reveriejk said:


> View attachment 4850468
> 
> 
> It's kinda hard to see the stitching since your bag is black but thank you for the picture  I was a bit worried because the first double stitching on my bag overlaps with the last single stitching
> 
> I think my bag is kinda like yours too?


----------



## Elsa2006

Need help from the lovelies who own the new teen size. I just purchased a pre-owned one in Antique Rose and noticed two strange things after the purchase (has not been shipped yet).

1. Logo: the acute accent on the first "E" is missing.

2. Made In Italy: the font is not italics (all caps).

Can you please check your purse and let me know about the accent mark and the "Made in Italy"? TIA

P.S. Seller provided a photo of the date code (3rd photo).


----------



## Asuki

Elsa2006 said:


> Need help from the lovelies who own the new teen size. I just purchased a pre-owned one in Antique Rose and noticed two strange things after the purchase (has not been shipped yet).
> 
> 1. Logo: the acute accent on the first "E" is missing.
> 
> 2. Made In Italy: the font is not italics (all caps).
> 
> Can you please check your purse and let me know about the accent mark and the "Made in Italy"? TIA
> 
> P.S. Seller provided a photo of the date code (3rd photo).
> 
> View attachment 4869073
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869074
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869095



I purchased the teen bag in antique rose in store and can confirm the logo and made in stamp are the same as yours. The logo accent was dropped when Hedi took over as creative director.


----------



## Elsa2006

Asuki said:


> I purchased the teen bag in antique rose in store and can confirm the logo and made in stamp are the same as yours. The logo accent was dropped when Hedi took over as creative director.



Thank you for the confirmation!
I saw your post and how stunning the Antique Rose looked on you and this greatly influenced my decision to purchase!

I am unable read the date code with some certainty beyond "S-LA-4XXX". Since the number correspond to week-year-week-year, the last three digits look odd. If you know what your last 4 digits are, kindly to do tell such that I can verify at least it's suppose to be wywy format.


----------



## ChocolateHazelnut

You should ask the seller to provide you the date code. It's hard to see from the picture. I assume you have some doubts regarding the authenticity of this bag and unfortunately, it cannot be confirmed by just looking at the logo and "made in Italy" stamp

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





Elsa2006 said:


> Need help from the lovelies who own the new teen size. I just purchased a pre-owned one in Antique Rose and noticed two strange things after the purchase (has not been shipped yet).
> 
> 1. Logo: the acute accent on the first "E" is missing.
> 
> 2. Made In Italy: the font is not italics (all caps).
> 
> Can you please check your purse and let me know about the accent mark and the "Made in Italy"? TIA
> 
> P.S. Seller provided a photo of the date code (3rd photo).
> 
> View attachment 4869073
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869074
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869095


----------



## Elsa2006

ChocolateHazelnut said:


> You should ask the seller to provide you the date code. It's hard to see from the picture. I assume you have some doubts regarding the authenticity of this bag and unfortunately, it cannot be confirmed by just looking at the logo and "made in Italy" stamp
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Do date codes for the Teen bags follow the week-year-week-year format for the last 4 digits?

Seller for a pre-owned bag provided this date code "S-LA-4867" for a Teen box bag. So this date code does not make sense in the wywy format.

If you have a Teen, can you please kindly check the date code format? TIA


----------



## ChocolateHazelnut

hmm yah I believe date code should be WYWY. This date code does not make sense at all. I don't think Celine has changed their date code formatting. 






Elsa2006 said:


> Do date codes for the Teen bags follow the week-year-week-year format for the last 4 digits?
> 
> Seller for a pre-owned bag provided this date code "S-LA-4867" for a Teen box bag. So this date code does not make sense in the wywy format.
> 
> If you have a Teen, can you please kindly check the date code format? TIA


----------



## Elsa2006

ChocolateHazelnut said:


> hmm yah I believe date code should be WYWY. This date code does not make sense at all. I don't think Celine has changed their date code formatting.



I called Celine customer service today with a modified story that a Teen bag I purchased at their store does not follow the WYWY last 4 digit format. The CS person said that many of their recent bags do not have a "date code" but a "manufacturer's code", therefore the WYWY would not apply to some. I do not know how knowledgeable this person was and no way of knowing if this is accurate information.


----------



## am2022

so is this the camel
Color on the left side ?


ChloeRD said:


> I tried it on today at the Rodeo Drive location. I was able to fit a small wallet, keys and iPhone11. Not heavy at all. I’m 5’4” for reference


----------



## ChloeRD

amacasa said:


> so is this the camel
> Color on the left side ?


I honestly don’t remember, but I’m pretty sure it is since that’s the only brown color in teen size on their website.


----------



## fanki1983

This is the new Celine logo.  The Phoebe era would have the old Celine stamp, however back then there is no teen size.  Phoebe left Celine for a while now.


----------



## fanki1983

I looked at mine teen black I been looking everywhere up and down I cannot see the date code.  I only can see the  Made In Italy in the internal compartment on the top as per you second photo 

I bought the bag in May this year in Celine store.   I have been looking many times that I cant find the date code - so it could be a new thing that some bags they don't put any codes anymore,  considering fakes also can do the same.

I suggest you take as many photos as you can and get them authenticated.  At least two authenticators that are good in authenticating Celine.

Another good way to check is the hexagonal screw shape on the clasp.  Have a search in google and try to look at some picture and get some idea


----------



## fanki1983

fanki1983 said:


> got the teen in black - I like the camel too but colour is too light for me.  The medium is way too big and doesn't look good to wear across shoulder as I am not a tall person.  Teen is perfect in a way that I can wear across my shoulder or I can adjust the strap to move it shorter and looks good on my shoulder in winter long jackets
> 
> haha if there is photo opportunity will show some pics




Further my post, my prediction was right.  Not long after I bought the bag the price was marked up for another 10%.  Hahahha 
Covid has forced many brands to mark up the bags to cover the losses, if you do like it don't wait, buy now!


----------



## PalinaP

cncm said:


> Does the new teen size fit an iPhone XS Max with the case? Seems like from the listed dimensions maaaybe the phone will fit without the case...?


The same question


----------



## reveriejk

PalinaP said:


> The same question



Yes it would fit the XS Max with case but the side will be stretched a little. Without the case it fits fine with no stretching.


----------



## PalinaP

reveriejk said:


> Yes it would fit the XS Max with case but the side will be stretched a little. Without the case it fits fine with no stretching.


Do you mean big compartment or front-slip pocket?


----------



## jhoiland

Hi Lunie, 

How has life been with the teen bag? Considering to get one but I am unsure


----------



## jhoiland

I just bought a teen on VC however unsure of the paper quality of the tag. Is the CELINE on the information book supposed to be just copied on or stamped on?


----------



## melikey

Recently got this in black. I didn't get a chance to try it in person but I did some research on the different sizes before deciding on the Teen. Have to admit I was surprised at how *teeny* it actually is although I am really smitten. Also impressed at how much fits inside.


----------



## Victoriaxxie

Hi guys just wanted to get some feedback regarding the teen size bag ? Did it hold up well ? Is it a good size ?


----------



## Elsa2006

Victoriaxxie said:


> Hi guys just wanted to get some feedback regarding the teen size bag ? Did it hold up well ? Is it a good size ?



I have it in the Antique Rose color. I haven't used it too often, but no color transfer. Box leather, but not too prone to scratching. The size is perfect for me as I am quite petite at 4'11" (without heels). However, it is quite quite small and structured. I can fit my phone (Google Pixel 3 w/ case), a small card case, compact, lipstick, keys, and that's it. It is a perfect evening/special occasion bag for me (especially because of the nude pink color).


----------



## melikey

Elsa2006 said:


> I have it in the Antique Rose color. I haven't used it too often, but no color transfer. Box leather, but not too prone to scratching. The size is perfect for me as I am quite petite at 4'11" (without heels). However, it is quite quite small and structured. I can fit my phone (Google Pixel 3 w/ case), a small card case, compact, lipstick, keys, and that's it. It is a perfect evening/special occasion bag for me (especially because of the nude pink color).



That color is lovely.


----------



## fanki1983

Victoriaxxie said:


> Hi guys just wanted to get some feedback regarding the teen size bag ? Did it hold up well ? Is it a good size ?



Dont expect to put many things in there - just a small wallet, phone and keys and little pouch thats it
It looks really good imo, if you want a bag hold more things dont buy this one.
It still prone to scratches so make sure you handle it with care and always separate the strap from bag and store them separately while not in use.

I use leather cream to buff the surface from time to time.


----------



## agleca15

Hello, does anyone have a trusted SA in Celine NYC? Because of this thread, I am really hoping to get the Teen Classic in Linen Liege when I’m there in November!


----------



## fanki1983

I have been looking at the 2nd hand market - the original medium size dont hold value that well - you likely to lose at least 50% or more when selling it.

the teen size holds value better..  could be because it is a newer model.  In general Celine bags dont hold value that well compared to Chanel/LV..

anyways I am keeping mine not selling it.


----------



## fanki1983

I upgraded my phone to the new 13 pro max - with a bulk case now it doesn't fit inside the bag lol
how annoying!  if I was buying the bag today I probably won't get it lol


----------



## Elsa2006

fanki1983 said:


> I upgraded my phone to the new 13 pro max - with a bulk case now it doesn't fit inside the bag lol
> how annoying!  if I was buying the bag today I probably won't get it lol



I agree--my least used handbag. And I wish it had a single compartment. It's such a tiny purse already.


----------



## jennie1122

Love the teen size, much lighter and still fit everything I need when going out.


----------



## luxury_enthusiast

Lunie said:


> For your reference, I'm a petite 5 feet tall girl
> I can put my Chanel mini o case & Samsung S10 with slim case together in the back compartment. My phone also fit in the front compartment but will cause creases a bit on the sides. Second picture shows the shortest strap adjustment.
> Hope these pictures can help!!!!


Thank you for your post! It's super helpful as a petite lady myself - 5'1. How are you liking the teen size? Would you recommend it for everyday use?


----------



## luxury_enthusiast

Hikitten said:


> I tried on the new size today and LOVE it. It’s the perfect size for me as I’m short (5’3”) and fits a iPhone XR with case no problem with plenty to spare. Here is at the shorter setting which I like where it hits on me. Just odd that you can’t secure the excess strap - it just hangs or you can tuck it into the body.
> think I have to get it...


The bag looks great on you! Did you end up getting it? If so, how are you liking it?


----------

